# My Neighbor Is An Idiot



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a neighbor that lives in Springfield.Comes up few weeks out of the year to Deer Hunt.And for the last 15 years every year has came over to the House saying we are running the Deer off by Talking,running our Wringer Washer outside,Dogs barking,Target Shooting,driving down it the woods.You name it in his eyes we are running all the Deer off.

I was getting ready to check one of my Rifles out looked over towards the woods.










My poor 3 year old Pine Tree.Notice the needles are still very green.

But better yet lets turn to the Left.










HMMM!! Home Sweet Home!! Even looks like a good place to set on my Chicken House 

big rockpile


----------



## bargarguy (Jun 22, 2006)

typical out of town deer hunters, I have watched deer at my place about 250 yards away and have toasted them, talk to them and even waive to them at times-lol and they don't seem to mind a bit. My point is that they are use to you being there and it is that damn fool they see and smell that they don't like.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i walk my dog beside a small thicket of briars in an overgrown field everyday. the thicket is about sixty yards from my house and even closer to a couple other homes. deer lay there many days out of sight and are not bothered when i pass 10-20 yards away. the other day after i walked the dog, i went back up to split some firewood only a few feet away from the thicket. as soon as i started to split the wood, at least four deer spooked and tore off through the neighbor's yard in broad daylight. i had just walked past there with the dog 10 minutes earlier and they never moved.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

I think you are right. He is an idiot!

Let's see, you live there and he just visits occasionally and yet somehow you are supposed to modify your life to accomidate him? 

I think not.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

No that is not typical out of town hunter---THat guy is just your typical idiot who apparently doesnt realize those same deer live year round side by side with people.. Apparently his idea of "Hunting" is to just be able to walk up and shoot it as it stands there blinking at him.. 
Maybe next time he shows up you should ask him what HE did to scare off the deer that stay around all year til he shows up LOL>....

And your right that spot in the pic would be aan excellent spot for a chicken coop... Or better yet a pig pen.. You KNOW you just been dying to raise some big ole hogs.. Wouldnt about now be a good time to put some pens in and get you some??? hee Heee


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I used a chain saw to cut up downed trees in my path. Drilled two holes in a tree standing on the bed of my Max, bolted an angle iron hanger to the tree, hung a spin feeder from the hanger. Threw the wood cuts into the bed of the Max, making all kinds of racket. Went back to the barn, came back to feeder with corn, filled the feeder, then had to go back to get some lube for the top spinner bearing. When I walked up to the feeder there were five deer feeding under it. This guy doesn't know how to hunt. He should quit blaming others and put some effort into enhancing his hunting skills, or make a noise like a corn feeder. Around here, when I am doing something that makes some noise, heads and ears poke out of the berry bushes to see if someone has food. Last year, a friend was out back sighting in his muzzleloader. When he went to fire, a button buck walked in front of his sights. This was after he had fired about 8 loads.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Rockin'B said:


> I think you are right. He is an idiot!
> 
> Let's see, you live there and he just visits occasionally and yet somehow you are supposed to modify your life to accomidate him?
> 
> I think not.


He has came over in the middle of the night,because my Dog was barking.He says I come out here for Peace and Quite and your d** dog is barking all night.I tried to explain the Dog was barking because someone was Camped in his woods :shrug: 

He came over and asked that we not run any Small Engines durring Deer Season. :grump: I swear if my Freezer is full of Deer meat.I'm thinking of cutting wood all week,starting at daylight.

big rockpile


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

Seriously, you have way more patience than I do. I'd be inclined to tell him to stay the heck off my property and stay out of my face. 
I don't suffer fools very well, I'm foolish enough all by myself! LOL


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

Do you have a farm tractor? Fire that puppy up and redo your fire breaks when he starts complaining about noise, mow your lawn, heck shoot some skeet in the back pasture LOL.. I am betting 10 to 1 that this guy is from the city huh?? He wouldnt notice a siren going by but let your dog bark he gets all miffed... 
Just be glad he doesnt live there full time LOL Can you imagine?? 
My hubby has a race car.. When he starts it up you can hear that thing for MILES.. It will rattle the plates and glasses in the cupboard, vibrate the house windows, and you can feel the rumble in your chest LOL... Your idiot neighbor would HATE me and my family.. Oh and guess what.. Every year the deer come to our pasture and eat the acorns.. They could care less what we do... Course try to get near one they are gone, but still they are used to what us humans do..as long as we dont enter their little safety zone... Otherwise they would move out of this area to more remote living.
Id post no tresspassing signs too.. Maybe something along the line of idiots will be shot... etc...


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

SCARE DEER? LOL are you sure you can? I had the strero cranked one day the sorta cranked that my nearest neighbor would call about if he doesnt like the song.(hes a mile away) and I trip over a deer waking out my door! 
Many is the time I have turned a large farm tractor within less than 10 feet of deer at the endrows .it makes as much noise as a locomotive!


----------



## bgak47 (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm one of those people who live in the city & own a country place where I hunt. I've owned the place for 27yrs & I bought the place because one of my best friends bought the place next door about 3yrs before I bought mine. Your neighbor is just an idiot but he's not represenative of city people who hunt in the country. I have a solar-powered deer feeder, & because its quiet around my place during the week, deer,turkey, & other wildlife are attracted to it. My friends & neighbors have my permission to hunt there anytime, & they keep an eye on the place for me. I've made it my buisness to cultivate the goodwill of all of my neighbors. My friend who lives there full time has obviously been a great help to me when it comes to fitting into this very small community. He originally came from the''city'' too,& had to make a place for himself. I'm sure that some of the local people that were born & raised there still might think of us as ''those city fellers'', but they know by now that we pretty much have the same values that they have. There is a very large buck that roams over quite a few properties here & we've made a pact not to kill him. We want him to keep contributing to the gene pool for as long as possible. I'm proud that people consider me to be a good neighbor. I plan to retire there soon.


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

He came over and asked that we not run any Small Engines durring Deer Season. :grump: I swear if my Freezer is full of Deer meat.I'm thinking of cutting wood all week,starting at daylight.

big rockpile[/QUOTE]

Be sure and take the muffler off your splitter and warm it up before dawn.


----------



## NightHawk (Oct 28, 2006)

LOL, my husband and I clear our woods useing a swingblade, weedeater or lawnmower, we smoke, pour out pepsi's, "use a tree", make noise, cut down trees, the deer don't care. They've followed us back to the house and had a doe prance around me in the field not ten feet away. Start up the mower and deer pop up. We built a blind near the back fench, had to run them out of it. The pasture looks like cows where in it, watch where you step.


----------



## ruester (Mar 6, 2003)

Couple years ago I was up on my brothers place during bow season. Pulled up by the house, got out my bow etc. Talked a little to my brother who was outside, then headed off for the field. When I was about 50 yards from the house, quietly entering a field, my brother decided to throw a pack of firecrackers at me. Bout jumped out of skin. Good joke, ya %$#&*!!

Any way, walked ten more yards, drew my bow, and killed doe.


----------

